# Vincero Collective watches?



## marcelmqz (Mar 6, 2014)

So I've been seeing the ads for Vincero Collective on Facebook and such. Their Chronographs in particular have caught my eye. Based on the design aesthetics and watch specs, it looks pretty good for a $150-60 watch.

Has anybody purchased one or has had first hand experience with any of their chronos? Would love to hear your thoughts on this brand and their products

thanks


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

I know this is old, but curious if you ever got one I have been considering one, but have not pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

I ordered one, took a look at it, it is going back. Not impressed with their watch or their customer service. Will update this thread later tonight with more info and maybe save someone the hassle I have had with them.


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

So here is my take on Vincero watches. I ordered their blue Kairos watch thought I would give some feedback on the forum. After I ordered it, got a lot of emails from them thanking me for purchasing, contact them if there are any questions, etc. Watch comes in about a week later and it is purple. Not blue, but clearly purple. I immediately email them and they ask for pictures. Hmmmmmm......I can't tell colors. But no problem, I email them pictures and tell them I am clearly not happy. It is very clear to me it is not blue. I think get an email back stating that perhaps the plastic that is still on it is making it look purple. Really? They suggest I take the plastic off and also state that sometimes it may look different in different lighting conditions. At this point, I am frustrated and send them more pictures with it next to my navy blue orient. They have suggested that I can exchange it for another one. I really am not confident that I will even get a blue one at this point. I have emailed them again asking that I get instructions for returning the watch. To date, no response from them. So much for their great customer service. Will post pics. Maybe I am color blind......but the watch does not inspire confidence when you don't even get the color you ordered and then get flack from the company. I know this sounds picky, but I was the one that gave them a shot and it has been a frustrating experience. So as far as their company is concerned, buyer beware. I may have dispute it with my credit card company, which I hate to do, but take your purple watch back already and stop arguing with me about the color........


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

From their website.


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

Another one....


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

Mine.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

I think next to the navy blue orient really shows it best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

I wanted to go ahead and update this thread. They did finally agree to take the watch back, but it took much more effort than it should have. It was not very customer friendly. But it was returned. Not sure about ever purchasing another one. I see it as a missed opportunity on their part. No real acknowledgement that the color was an issue from them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabelljon (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi Gents,

Just picked up a used Vincero watch. Total damage 80 CAD, not bad right! 

First off, I'm a big fan of auto chronos but wanted a more casual watch that I didn't feel bad if it got damaged etc. As you can see in the photos, it's an attractive watch, very light weight and an eye catcher. 

The watch keeps good time and I'm happy with the purchase. In terms of the quality of the leather band, it's nicer than what I was expecting. I remember paying more for a hammy strap than what I did for this watch. 

As y


----------



## akgem (Dec 26, 2016)

I just came across this brand a couple of days ago and really liked some of their designs (silver case/white dial Chrono S in particular), and at first even considered buying one. But then I noticed there seems to be a bunch of happy YouTubers pushing their watches with referral links, which is usually a red flag to me - "reviews" by paid advertisers aren't usually unbiased. Also, one thing that jumped out at me is that in most of the video "reviews" I've seen, the chronograph second hand is always off. At first I thought it was just still shots that were taken with chrono running, but then even in videos the happy Vincero owners were showing off their chronographs and upon resetting them, the second hand almost never returned to 12 o'clock position. I guess that's the risk you take when buying $130 watch, but with reports of their customer service being not-so-hassle-free, I'm thinking I should stay away.

Any other non-paid Vincero owners around here to share their experience?


----------



## MrBacon (Apr 9, 2016)

akgem said:


> I just came across this brand a couple of days ago and really liked some of their designs (silver case/white dial Chrono S in particular), and at first even considered buying one. But then I noticed there seems to be a bunch of happy YouTubers pushing their watches with referral links, which is usually a red flag to me - "reviews" by paid advertisers aren't usually unbiased. Also, one thing that jumped out at me is that in most of the video "reviews" I've seen, the chronograph second hand is always off. At first I thought it was just still shots that were taken with chrono running, but then even in videos the happy Vincero owners were showing off their chronographs and upon resetting them, the second hand almost never returned to 12 o'clock position. I guess that's the risk you take when buying $130 watch, but with reports of their customer service being not-so-hassle-free, I'm thinking I should stay away.
> 
> Any other non-paid Vincero owners around here to share their experience?


Just an alternative position here. I received a chrono s for my birthday. I love it. The elegance of the long stretched hands behind a Sapphire glass are phenomenal and remind me of the omegas. I never had issues with chrono not zeroing out.

I also put it on a mesh 22mm SS bracelet. The combo of the two look stunning. I plan on puttingon an Angus jubilee bracelet soon, will show pics


----------

